# Behind NYPD's ground zero police force



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Force assigned to protect site will eventually grow to 670 - larger than any of the 76 precincts in the five boroughs
By TOM HAYS 
Associated Press
NEW YORK - Few New Yorkers noticed earlier this summer when a dozen police horses boarded in a stable located in lower Manhattan for most of the 20th century were loaded into trailers and moved uptown.
The New York Police Department relocated the horses - a quaint curiosity to neighbors living in high-end Tribeca lofts and townhouses - to build a temporary staging area for 220 officers newly assigned to protect ground zero.
The lower Manhattan force will eventually rise to 670 - larger than any of the 76 precincts in the five boroughs and entire departments across the country. The multiple thousands who will visit the Sept. 11 memorial after it opens this fall will endure airport-style screening and be watched by hundreds of closed-circuit cameras as part of the attack site opens publicly for the first time since 2001.

Full Article:
Behind NYPD's ground zero police force


----------

